# «2008 ... o ano mais frio deste século»



## rijo (13 Set 2008 às 04:12)

> *2008 não trava aquecimento*
> 
> As temperaturas vão continuar a subir apesar de 2008 estar a ser o ano mais frio deste século. O Inverno mais rigoroso dos últimos 42 anos provocou situações inéditas, como queda de neve na Arábia Saudita, em Bagdad e em Buenos Aires, e causou mortos no Afeganistão e na China.
> 
> ...



João Saramago no Correio da Manhã​


----------



## psm (13 Set 2008 às 09:24)

rijo disse:


> João Saramago no Correio da Manhã​






O meu comentário é o seguinte referente  aos dois investigadores, se um diz, e apresentou  um estudo a dar uma certa tendencia(SIAM), a outra investigadora está a comunicar-nos que SE houver um bloqueio da corrente do golfo a tendencia é para arrefecimento do Atlantico norte, o que por estudos no passado deu, que teriamos maiores precipitações, e temperaturas mais baixas, mas também  o que é de salientar é que haveria em maiores numeros de anos com mais correntes de leste no Inverno e que tendencialmente seriam mais secos.


----------



## iceworld (15 Set 2008 às 22:55)

Na revista Ùnica de 6 de Setembro por João Pereira Coutinho


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2008 às 23:14)

O facto dos primeiros 6 meses de 2008 terem sido o período mais fresco de um século que ainda mal começou não prova nada. Até podia ser ao contrário que continuava a não ter grande significado.


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2008 às 09:57)

Concordo em absoluto com o Dan.

De qualquer forma queria acrescentar que independentemente do que o autor do texto (que não sei quem é) saiba de climatologia (e até pode nem saber nada!) o texto está bem conseguido, em termos dos pontos que coloca e das dúvidas que subsistem sobre esta temática! Céptico ao que parece sobre as teorias do "aquecimento global", mas sem negar nada e chamando a atenção para aquilo que desconhecemos (naquilo que podemos ir mais alem).


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 18:04)

amigos "warmers" e "colders" eu acredito numa alteraçao climatica e nao num aquecimento/arrefecimento global.
para haver aquecimento ou arrefecimento sao precisas trocas de energia e isso fará com q certas areas arrefecam e outras aqueçam no decorrer dessas trocas .
eu acho q a curva da temperatura continuará aos trambolhões nos prox anos como sempre teve e ate pode haver aquecimento/arrefecimento mas nunca como no filme do gore.
a paragem da corrente do golfo é absurdamente absurda e sempre existirão correntes oceanicas devido a força de coriolis e ao vento (seja a atmosfera 99% CO2, N2 ou CH4) .
vale tanto a pena fazer previsões para 100 ou 10 anos como guardar escudos para a bolsa da universidade.
amigos anti-bovinistas sempre podemos passar a comer cães e gatos como os chineses.
eu acho q devemos e temos de parar a poluiçao e a desflorestaçao e de mexer em coisas q so conhecemos ha uma duzia de decadas nunca se sabe a mistela q pode dar.
2008 é um ano normal em termos de media e nao interessa se é o mais frio de um seculo com 8 anos.
o prox ano logo se vê pode ser quente ou frio mas eu fico-me com o normal pq ja faz tempo q nao temos um tempo decente.
EU SÓ SEI Q NADA SEI é o q todos deviamos admitir embora ja estejemos incomparavelmente melhor q ha 2500 anos.
o nosso clima sempre foi instavel e assim continuará embora possa aquecer um pouco, vejam  ja tivemos anos sem gelo e outros  com ele a visitar o equador mas com intervalos de milhoes de anos e nao, nunca 10 anos ( com exepçao de certos casos ,ex na europa,mas q pouco ou nada alteraram o rumo GLOBAL é disso q tamos a falar,nao?)   .
o mundo sao equaçoes mas de infinitos graus ou soluçoes.
desculpem a verborreia mas por favor deem opiniao.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Set 2008 às 18:42)

stormy disse:


> amigos "warmers" e "colders" eu acredito numa alteraçao climatica e nao num aquecimento/arrefecimento global.
> para haver aquecimento ou arrefecimento sao precisas trocas de energia e isso fará com q certas areas arrefecam e outras aqueçam no decorrer dessas trocas .
> eu acho q a curva da temperatura continuará aos trambolhões nos prox anos como sempre teve e ate pode haver aquecimento/arrefecimento mas nunca como no filme do gore.
> a paragem da corrente do golfo é absurdamente absurda e sempre existirão correntes oceanicas devido a força de coriolis e ao vento (seja a atmosfera 99% CO2, N2 ou CH4) .
> ...



E o que é aquecimento/arrefecimento global senão uma alteração climática composta de muitas oscilações em escalas de tempo menores?

Eu penso que a questão que separa os colders vs warmers, é mais no que diz respeito à natureza daquilo que se pensa provocar as alterações climáticas.

Uns dirão que é o Homem o responsável, outros dirão que são factores cosmológicos e outros dirão que é apenas uma oscilação no clima que faz parte de uma era (periodo de tempo maior) de alterações climáticas cujo resultado pode nem ser de aquecimento.

Restarão dúvidas, de que o ártico e a antártida não derretem assim à muitos, muitos ciclos atrás (solares, de inclinação da terra, excentricidade da orbita terrestre,..)? 

Penso que o aquecimento global é um facto inabalável, pois os seus efeitos são recordes de talvez centenas de milhares de anos, por isso o aquecimento global é inquestionável!

Mas eu aceito que dentro da era de aquecimento global, possam existir até periodos, muito frios, de 5 ou 10 anos! 

Faz tudo parte da confluencia de calor em locais mais sensíveis ou não, "aparentemente" as calotes polares estão recebendo mais calor, ou então têm mais precipitação no periodo quente do ano, ou menos precipitação no periodo frio do ano, (apesar de terem clima desértico).

Veremos em se este ano ainda se baterá o recorde de mínima superfície de gelo antárico, apesar de sabermos que a qualquer momento começará o El Niño a entrar em força, assim como o nosso Sol começará a trabalhar um pouco mais (está já muito atrasado).

Estas coisas do clima, têm uma inércia própria (o próprio oceano é um bom amortecedor dos excessos), tivemos La Ninã e o Sol com baixa actividade e apesar disso.. Bem, estes últimos meses foram mais frescos, e certamente os próximos, mas para mim é apenas um atraso, uma inércia fora de tempo..

Não quero ser alarmista, mas.. cuidado! 

Ps: Não vi o video do Al Gore, mas a ser exagerado só vai descredibilizar a teoria do aquecimento. Não gosto mesmo nada de alarmismos!

As alterações vão ocorrendo e seguindo uma tendência oscilante, mas sem grandes alarmismos (por agora).


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 19:58)

Mas eu aceito que dentro da era de aquecimento global, possam existir até periodos, muito frios, de 5 ou 10 anos! 

periodos frios localizados e ate quentes mas nao globais ( a historia da tranferencia de energia).
quanto ao sol nao sabemos ao certo mas a actividade está para breve e quem sabe ate pode influenciar e aquecer o HN pq o inverno neste hemisferio coincide com o perihelio


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 11:31)

stormy disse:


> Mas eu aceito que dentro da era de aquecimento global, possam existir até periodos, muito frios, de 5 ou 10 anos!
> 
> periodos frios localizados e ate quentes mas nao globais ( a historia da tranferencia de energia).
> quanto ao sol nao sabemos ao certo mas a actividade está para breve e quem sabe ate pode influenciar e aquecer o HN pq o inverno neste hemisferio coincide com o perihelio





Isso não é mais que a variabilidade climática, nada a ver com o aquecimento global...é mais fácil o planeta arrefecer que aquecer, sempre existiram periodos quentes e periodos frios, que são completamente independentes ao homem.


----------

